# Parts interchangability info



## justiin_b31 (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok, 

I want to do the rear-drum to disk conversion on my '92 Sentra E, amoung other things. Did search, found lots of good info. I didn't find a 'list' that showed interchangeable parts between different models/chassis...which kinda is confusing...so this is more or less a question of interchangeable parts/direct bolt on 'mods'

From what I understand SE-R and NX2000 parts (B13 of course) can be directly bolted on, parts can be swapped, etc with my Sentra..does this include interior stuff?? (of course not everything will be interchangeable..thats why diff models exist)

Now I've also seen reference to the Altima Master cylinder..is this the only component from a Altima that can directly bolt on or are there more??

Another reference I found was a Maxima rotor/caliper. Same..is this the only part that can be used from a Maxima to a B13?

Lastly...the sentras are B13, Altimas are U13, and 240SX/Silvia are S13. Are these parts interchangeable - generally speaking? Because it seems that there is a correlation between the parts being swapped to/from these chassis


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

all b13 interior parts are interchangealbe(besides NX's) u can swap b13 se-r rear caliper brakes on your E. Ive helped a friend do this conversion and it is EXTREMELY easy to do. it only took about an hour 2 do. If u want to upgrade the front brakes, u can use NX2000 front brakes as NX's and b13s share the same chassis(not everything) B14 front suspensions are also interchangeable with b13's. U wont really need an altima master cylinder until u upgrade your front brakes too.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yup and you also need to get 91-93(these arent the exact years I dont believe but you can be safe with these) maxima rear rotors and calipers.Stainless steel lines will also help you alot.


----------



## justiin_b31 (Sep 9, 2003)

cool thanx for the info

Now with the NX2K..do I need to search the junk yards for the same year range, that is between 1991 - 1994? or is the range broader? Also, since the NX shares the chassis with Sentras..would it be safe to assume the front brakes are the same and wouldn't offer any real change in braking performance.

danifilth - thx for the info on Maxima year range as that info I didn't see..only that rotors and calipers can be used. This also helps cuz if I come across some nice wheels now I know they would fit on my Sentra. 

Now what about door windows...are these the same across NX, Maxima, B14, etc? I only ask because I've wanted a set of 2-door window vents...that I can't find anywhere for my car...for years. I can't stand how water drips inside when it rains..and since there isn't an A/C its not like I can really drive with the windows up. Windshield would fog than i would have to use the defroster..in the summer..it isn't happening in my car - I would rather get wet.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

NX front brakes are larger I believe.. would help braking somewhat.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

nx2000 fronts are alot better.The AD22VFs are so popular that a used pair usually sells for around 200$.As for the windows and whatnot the Sentra and the NX have different windows so no go there.I believe they make those vents for the Sentra though lemme try a search for you.You are talking about the black pieces that go over your windows exterior side right?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

here you go: http://www.ultimateautoaccessories.com/page/UAA/PROD/EA/92040


----------



## justiin_b31 (Sep 9, 2003)

danifilth said:


> here you go: http://www.ultimateautoaccessories.com/page/UAA/PROD/EA/92040


oh you rock! I swear I googled the heck out of that search. At this point I'm fine with the exterior install vs interior that slides in the windows/door being happy to have the option

thanks so much.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

As far as brakes go, if you're going to do the AD22VF NX2K front brakes, then you should do the AD7HA rear discs at the same time, and you'll want to use the NX2K MC with that since your E has a different MC IIRC. If you plan to do the AD22VF and the maxima rears, that's when you need to use the Altima MC.


----------

